# Cambarus blue speciosus baby crays



## slowhand35 (Nov 12, 2008)

These are from this springs breedings.
I have several types like manningi,asperimanus,spiculifer and others.
The breeders have been producing on average of a hundred or more per female.
All of these are the more rarely seen crays in the hobby.


----------

